
Coronavirus Spread - How the Virus Won - sahin-boydas
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-spread.html
======
nickthegreek
This page has some great visuals. I do wish there was just a play button and
it could run on its own without my need to scroll.

